

Ask HN: Do you 'like being social' or 'have to be social'? - adsrikanth

With tens of 'social' sites pouring everyday, for any person it's hard to keep up. And, most of it is for fun, networking etc.,<p>Do you see any real value in spending time updating and maintaining your status on multiple social sites?
======
tluyben2
Some social things I like, especially personal ones (so small groups and or
seeing / communicating in person); either on or offline. I don't like the
massiveness of Twitter & Facebook, but I use them anyway as it does work for
business.

